# 30 Japanese giant Hornet's vs Africanized Killer Bee hive



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 30, 2013)

There are 30 hornets and there goal is to take down trying to take out a African Killer Bee's hive containing 30,000 Killer Bee's and the bee's goal is too kill them.

We know that Japanese giant hornets can take out regular Bee Hive's with ease but would they be able to take out a hive of there much more agressive cousins.

So do you think the agressive nature of the Killer bee's allow them to kill the hornets?


----------



## Owl (Sep 30, 2013)

I've seen numerous videos of as many as 30 hornets massacred an entire colony of killer bees. That said, I'd go for the hornets.

EDIT: I was wrong, those bees weren't killer bees but European honeybees. But still, the only difference between the Africanised bees and European bees is that,  Africanised bees are a lot more vicious and aggressive than their European counterpart. But the fact is, once the bees stung you, they couldn't sting you any longer for their stinger gets detached from their bodies once it penetrated the skin. Hornets however, can sting you as many times as they want. Not to mention that their venom is a lot more lethal than that of the bees.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 30, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp72gXkYJIw[/youtube]
maybe if they do something like this?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the hornets will win since the killer bees are not prepared nor suited to counter them. As the person above me clarified with a video the bees in Japan already have a strategy to battle this type of enemy because they have evolved alongside them.

Also here is an interesting comparison of a bee and asian hornet.


----------



## Owl (Sep 30, 2013)

That too. Those bees are well adapted when a hornet attack comes. I don't know about Africanised bees though, because western hornets are comparatively smaller than the Japanese ones. And in that case, I'm not quite sure on how they would be able to go toe-to-toe with a more lethal species.



Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp72gXkYJIw[/youtube]
> maybe if they do something like this?



This is fascinating +rep


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm pretty sure the hornets will win since the killer bees are not prepared nor suited to counter them. As the person above me clarified with a video the bees in Japan already have a strategy to battle this type of enemy because they have evolved alongside them.
> 
> Also here is an interesting comparison of a bee and asian hornet.



Your posts are always so interesting Swarmy.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Your posts are always so interesting Swarmy.



Stop sounding sarcastic


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Stop sounding sarcastic



I wasn't. 

That picture was kinda needed. :33


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm sure that even if hornets were half their size they can still ravage any killer bees nest simply because they have tougher exoskeleton and their venom is far more deadly to the point that it even dissolves flesh.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Sep 30, 2013)

none of the usual "ban animal threads" or "I hate animal vs threads" whining? Good

Anyway, I gotta give it to the hornets.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Sep 30, 2013)

Next thread: Den of Ligers vs King Kong.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 30, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm sure that even if hornets were half their size they can still ravage any killer bees nest simply because they have tougher exoskeleton and their venom is far more deadly to the point that it even dissolves flesh.


So the increased aggression doesn't really do much because of there armor aren't the normal bee's even kill them without cooking them you would think the African bee's being more aggressive would allow them to at least fend them off and maybe force the hornets to retreat.

I thought that the Giant hornets usually decapitated the bee's rather then using there venom.


----------

